# Aus PDF kopieren!



## foxx21 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich habe folgendes Problem!

Ich habe hier ei pdf Dokument und kann keine Texte raus kopieren. Weder ins Word noch sonst wohin. Alles was ich rausbekomme sind Hyroglyphen und komische Kästchen. Hab auch schon mal gegoogelt aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. Vielleicht hatte ja schon jemand von euch das selbe oder ein ähnliches Problem.


ahoi


----------



## duckdonald (7. Dezember 2005)

Die neueren pdf's können Rechte enthalten unter anderen auch einen Kopierverbot oder Druckverbot.


----------



## Wolfgang H (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

solange die PDF nicht geschützt ist geht das ohne Probleme mit jeder gängigen OCR-Software (zb. Abby FineReader, OmniPage Pro). 

Richtig problematisch wirds bei geschützten PDF's - hier ist mir keine zufriedenstellend funktionierende Lösung bekannt.

mfg.
Wolfgang


----------



## Caliterra (8. Dezember 2005)

Schau Dir mal die Eigenschaften der PDF-Datein an. Einmal direkt im Explorer und einmal im PDF Reader. Dort siehst Du dann auch die Sicherheitseinstllungen.

Wenn der Besitzer der PDF es nicht will, dann gibt es keinen legalen Weg an die Daten heranzukommen ausser abtippen.


----------

